# how many people started with a fursona that wasnt your first choice?



## Havokpaintedwolf (Feb 3, 2022)

technically my first fursona and one i will always treasure was havok steinherz an ehtiopian wolf/ african painted dog hybrid and well anyone thats known me before i became a part of this community like my brother will tell you i was considerably more into dinosaurs/anything non mammalian rather than canines but yet even though my literal last choice would have been a canine that is what the person that drew my fursona was experienced in drawing was good at so i accepted basically without hesitation when i became a furry and in short order i had a full-fledged fursona, Havok steinherz an african wild dog ehtiopian wolf  hybrid with lava powers even though havok wasnt my first choice just like myself if i was aware who i would be born as, havok is still very dear to me and i put all i could into picking all the design aspects of him i could think of.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 3, 2022)

Technically Natani here is the same sona I started with (not counting the anthro wolf character I made before I knew what furries were)
But he's completely different except for the white fur. The very first version of him was a white wolf named Chroma. Gradually shifted details and names over the years to reach my now completed sona


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 3, 2022)

My first fursona was a pink bear. I don't know what I was thinking. I was honestly really directionless when it came to designing anthros, let alone one I wanted to have an emotional connection to. I think I just started drawing a random face and was like, "Huh, that looks like a bear," and slapped a random color pallette on it (I don't even care for pink).

They didn't last very long, though it wouldn't be for another 2 years until I designed a fursona I actually cared about. He was a wickerbeast but I slowly removed some of his wickerbeast features so you can't really call him one now. He's now my secondary fursona. My current fursona is in my avatar. He's a cat/bat hybrid. I guess the 5th time's the charm? 

Edit: I found a picture of the bear. Ick.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Feb 4, 2022)

Chomby said:


> My first fursona was a pink bear. I don't know what I was thinking. I was honestly really directionless when it came to designing anthros, let alone one I wanted to have an emotional connection to. I think I just started drawing a random face and was like, "Huh, that looks like a bear," and slapped a random color pallette on it (I don't even care for pink).
> 
> They didn't last very long, though it wouldn't be for another 2 years until I designed a fursona I actually cared about. He was a wickerbeast but I slowly removed some of his wickerbeast features so you can't really call him one now. He's now my secondary fursona. My current fursona is in my avatar. He's a cat/bat hybrid. I guess the 5th time's the charm?
> 
> ...


Okay. . .but. . .that bear is actually kind of cute. . .in a very Pepto Bismol kind of way.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 4, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> Okay. . .but. . .that bear is actually kind of cute. . .in a very Pepto Bismol kind of way.


"Nausea, heartburn, indigestion, upset stomach, diarrhea..."


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Feb 4, 2022)

Chomby said:


> Edit: I found a picture of the bear. Ick.
> 
> View attachment 127092


He looks so unhappy with his existence hahahah


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 4, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> He looks so unhappy with his existence hahahah


Sometimes art reflects the artist. lol


----------



## LiminalDreams (Mar 4, 2022)

My first fursona was........ you know thinking back I pretended to be a feraligatr when I was a kid and I think that stuck. I never really had a name for them but I remade the fursona recently. His name is Auquis now. But the first fursona I had in the fandom was a Dutchie named Discotek. He's 80s themed and I have badges made for them. I just didn't click with the community- they felt really isolating.


----------



## WhyScout (Mar 6, 2022)

Dont know if this is 100% what you mean, but my first and current fursona is a possum. 
For years I toyed around with the idea of a fursona of my favorite animal, penguins, or maybe some kind of dragon, or a deer like the many deer I grew up around, anything else that "means something" to me... 
But just like trying to pick a tattoo, I really struggled thinking of something that had _enough _personal connection that met my arbitrary threshold, and ended up never choosing anything for a long time.

I started playing VRChat, found a possum avatar that I thought was really cute and appealing, and decided "hey, why not just make a possum fursona?"

No personal connection, nothing crazy, just said "I like possums as a fursona design" and here I am, I absolutely love it. _Now _there's the personal connection I was always searching for, even though it wasn't my obvious first choice.


----------



## sushy (Mar 7, 2022)

LiminalDreams said:


> My first fursona was........ you know thinking back I pretended to be a feraligatr when I was a kid and I think that stuck. I never really had a name for them but I remade the fursona recently. His name is Auquis now. But the first fursona I had in the fandom was a Dutchie named Discotek. He's 80s themed and I have badges made for them. I just didn't click with the community- they felt really isolating.



A Feraligatr fursona? That's a great idea  

I never felt stuck with a fursona, I regularly designed a new one xD


----------



## LiminalDreams (Mar 9, 2022)

sushy said:


> A Feraligatr fursona? That's a great idea
> 
> I never felt stuck with a fursona, I regularly designed a new one xD


I just liked pretending to be pokemon when I was a kid but Feraligatr was my absolute favorite. I loved it so much.


----------



## Lumineer (Apr 16, 2022)

I started off with a like Calico protogen named Aspen but I didn't quite like it as much as I thought I would when I drew it out.


----------



## Pomorek (Apr 16, 2022)

Not counting the vague jackal-like character I made before I knew what furries were, I'm pretty much the same striped hyena all the time. The design underwent some revisions of course, especially as both my art skills and available 3D tech got better, but they were relatively limited. It's easy for me to stick to it because it was well-thought to begin with, and the striped hyena may be called my animal totem - metaphorically I see myself a lot in the way they roll. There have been attempts at "secondaries", mainly for aesthetic reasons, and the antelope one became very cherished too, but it didn't take over the dominant position. Note though the actual art I have may not reflect this, as I'm more focused on OCs and the "furry me" features there only occasionally and randomly.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 16, 2022)

was mudkip at one point


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 16, 2022)

Before I knew wtf a furry was I had a sona (and before I knew what a fursona was too lol) I had this dragon/lion with 4 eyes - it sounds cool until you look at the art

She also has markers in her paws cuz people wanted to look at her in a science museum so the nailed her to the floor?
6th grade me had some issues, and also felt bad for taxidermy animals - but at least he had a good color sense? (I did use a highlighter tho to color)


----------



## Lioedevon427 (Apr 16, 2022)

LiminalDreams said:


> I just liked pretending to be pokemon when I was a kid but Feraligatr was my absolute favorite. I loved it so much.


Omg I remember playing in the pool with my friend pretending we were legendary Pokémon lol. It’s pretty funny imagining Suicune and Kyogre battling eachother- but only by using splash


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 17, 2022)

I have the same one I started with. I just added things over the years such as longer hair or different outfits.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 17, 2022)

Lioedevon427 said:


> Before I knew wtf a furry was I had a sona (and before I knew what a fursona was too lol) I had this dragon/lion with 4 eyes - it sounds cool until you look at the art
> 
> She also has markers in her paws cuz people wanted to look at her in a science museum so the nailed her to the floor?
> 6th grade me had some issues, and also felt bad for taxidermy animals - but at least he had a good color sense? (I did use a highlighter tho to color)
> ...


This actually reminds me of Biblically accurate angels


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 20, 2022)

First one was an eevee. It was similar to my current folf, but with orange hair and purple eyes, and strictly feral. That was around when Eevee Party was a thing 15 years ago. 

Now the fad is dead, and it's hard to find other eevee sonas. I eventually moved on and made the one I currently use. Needless to say, many other eevee sonas did the same. Man I wish I could go back.


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Apr 21, 2022)

I haven't adopted an official sona yet, although I feel like this edition of Chad here is a personification of my juvenile since of humor (the sort that would send 12 year old me into fits of hysterics) I guess I haven't really grown up, unless you consider my "expanded vocabulary." Nevertheless he's super happy to be here, but he's nothing like the person typing this lol. So I can't really adopt him atm


----------

